# 2008 CES DIRECTV Announcements: HR21 OTA, PC DVR, Remote Booking



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

DIRECTV announcements so far at this year's Consumer Electronics Show (CES) include:

*OTA HD Tuner for the HR21 (price rumored at $59):*
DirecTV AM21 - ATSC Tuner Add-On for the HR21

*HD DVR PLUS PC:*
DirecTV HDPC-20 PC Based Receiver and DVR

*National Release of the new Remote Booking Feature (around January 17th):*
DirecTV DVR Scheduler (Remote Booking)

*Other Notes from CES:*
DirecTV QuickHits: Tuner Add-On; PC Video Access; PC Device; HR-PRO

- Craig


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

An exciting day for DIRECTV!! Wow! Of all the days I didn't visit dbstalk, I had to pick yesterday. Thanks, milominderbinder. 

Scooter


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

remote booking is said to be working for some users now. Wonderful. And while i still dont see the need for interaction between a PC and a dvr, i'm sure someday it will come to me  - other than viewing a torrent on my tv perhaps


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> remote booking is said to be working for some users now. Wonderful. And while i still dont see the need for interaction between a PC and a dvr, i'm sure someday it will come to me  - other than viewing a torrent on my tv perhaps


Its worked for some people for months


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

newsposter said:


> remote booking is said to be working for some users now. Wonderful. And while i still dont see the need for interaction between a PC and a dvr, i'm sure someday it will come to me  - other than viewing a torrent on my tv perhaps


Remote booking is amazing but that is only half of it.

Now you get amazing Suggestions on your PC that will record on whatever HR20/21 you pick.

With just a click.

The problem we have is that now that we can find so many games, movies, and shows we want to watch, there are just not enough hours in a day. We end up deleting good HD content because there are even better HD shows we watch instead.

Check it out in the HD DVR FAQ:

_How do I schedule a recording on the HD DVR+ from my PC?
_→ Remote Booking ● Better Suggestions than TiVo!

- Craig


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

newsposter said:


> And while i still dont see the need for interaction between a PC and a dvr, i'm sure someday it will come to me  - other than viewing a torrent on my tv perhaps


I'll use this all the time. I use Miro to download all kinda of Internet TV shows and video podcasts. Now with being able to view videos from my PC on my DVR I can actually watch them in my comfy chair on the big screen vs. my computer monitor.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

minorthr said:


> Its worked for some people for months


i feel so left out sniff sniff

edit, just logged on to dtv and no R for me next to a program...wahh



shibby191 said:


> I'll use this all the time. I use Miro to download all kinda of Internet TV shows and video podcasts. Now with being able to view videos from my PC on my DVR I can actually watch them in my comfy chair on the big screen vs. my computer monitor.


I have 3 very full machines and dont need to find more to watch  but i see your point if you dont have enough to watch. (this strike hasnt made much a dent in the hard drive space unfortunately) But i just figured out how to get my gaming adapter hooked up to the hr20 and dont know if i'm ready to figure out how to watch the rare avi on my tv from my pc.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

It will not make the CES press releases but there is a new release that is just going national that is going to give you some great new features. It will go national on the HR20 first and then the HR21.

Here are some resources to help you use the new features:

_How can I do more advanced searches?
_→ Enhanced Search

_Is there a way to get Dual Live Buffers (Watch two live programs at once)?_
→ DLB Workaround

_How do I schedule a recording on the HD DVR+ from my PC?_
→ Remote Booking ● New Online Suggestions

There are other new features that need little explaination:

● Triple Tap Lookup for DoD: When on a DoD page, you can use the # keys on your remote to enter letters in "cellphone/SMS" style. AKA: Hit #2 Three times to get a C
● _*Adult Channel Hiding*_: This is an update parental control that is currently on the R15. When you enable this, it completely REMOVES the adult rated channels from the listings, almost as if they don't exist.
● IP Callback: The ethernet/internet connection, will now be used for communication back to DirecTV for: PPV purchases, GameLounge, and other items. *No phone line is required!*
● Mediashare Video Support: *You can now access jpegs, MP3's, and video files from your PC*.
● *30 Second Skip*: You will now have the choice between 30s SKIP or SLIP. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP or 30SLIP
● Shortcut for _*Closed Caption On/Off - Only 2 clicks now*_!
● Edit Series Link options when no episodes are found

- Craig


----------

